# ¿qué unidades de salida convienen más?



## gabcord (Nov 7, 2010)

Estimados sabios del sonido, soy de la  gente a la que le gusta mucho la música y que he encarado la construcción de  una parte de su propio sistema de sonido. No soy sonidista (aunque  provengo de una familia de Sonidistas) sino Dj aunque no profesional, de  modo que para cada fin de año utilizo mi equipo para animar fiestas de  despedida de amigos y compañeros en donde se arman sendas fiestas y  bailes. El propósito de dirigirme a ustedes, como la tienen mucho más  clara que yo, es hacerles una consulta y que me orienten o me aconsejen  ¿qué es lo que me conviene hacer?. Antes que nada les cuento mi equipo  es un equipo para pasar música, compacteras, mezclador, equalizador,  potencia y cuatro cajas. Paso a detallar más lo que me interesa: la  potencia es la más pequeña de la línea SKP la max 300 de 150 por canal  en 4 ohms, ya que yo la utilizo con dos cajas por canal (una caja con  woofer de 12 de dos vías y una caja con woofer de 15 de tres vías, en  cada canal en paralelo) este sistema hasta ahora hace 4 años que lo tengo y me ha  dado un buen resultado, pero he notado que es hora de incrementar la  potencia de salida, para cubrir eventos con más cantidad de gente. Y  aquí viene la pregunta...¿cúal de las siguientes dos opciones me  conviene más?:
1-Agregar otra unidad de Potencia (ya que la mezcladora tiene la opción  de conectarle dos potencias) estaba pensando en una SKPmax700 de 350 por  canal en 4 ohms a la cual conectarle dos columnas de dos o tres vías en  cada canal con dos woofers de 15 en cada una de ellas y una bocina o  bocina más tweeters.
2-Optar por adquirir otra Potencia, más un crossover activo, más dos  cajas de graves y separar el sonido y convertirlo en bi-amplificado, o  sea tener la potencia chica para los sonidos medios y agudos y la grande  (o al menos) más grande que la max300 para los graves. 
En definitiva, ¿cuál creen ustedes que es la mejor opción para tener  mejor rendimiento en potencia de salida y fidelidad? ¿la opción de dos  potencias que reproduzcan todas las frecuencias (nada más que una con  más potencia de salida y otra menos) o bien la opción de la  bi-amplificación, una potencia para unas frecuencias y otra para otras?  AGRADEZCO SINCERAMENTE LA AYUDA QUE ME PUEDAN DAR.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yo te recomendaria la segunda opcion, un sonido bi-amplificado siempre tiene sus ventajas (contras tambien).
Otra recomendacion seria que busques otra marca, las SKP...mmm
Si podes o tenes la opcion de conseguir otra, mejor!...ahora...no te animas a fabricarte tu propia potencia?


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 8, 2010)

Sin lugar a dudas, te conviene biamplificar (o triamplificar). Tenés mas calidad y también a igualdad de watts, mas potencia. De marcas para PA no conozco demasiado, pero si querés de calidad creo que deberías comprar Rane, Yamaha, Crown, supongo que Behringer, etc.
Sds.


----------

